
VW Needs Hardware Fix for 3M Engines in Diesel Recall - happyscrappy
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-10-22/vw-needs-hardware-fix-for-3-million-engines-in-diesel-recall
======
LoSboccacc
I like how in these articles owners are never mentioned. Will they suck it up
quietly?

